# Come and CHAT with us



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

COme and chat with us


-Pedro


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Save me from Alice!


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

lol, alice is a good listener though


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

come and chat....


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Join us! Lets make the chat room something to marvel at! 

Alice is a demon in disguise, she will listen to you and then get you later...


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

okay, we should have a schedule on the chat room, where we can talk about the hobby, this is also benificial for the New hobbyist to answer their question in an instant. See you at the chat room :supz:


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Chat, chat , chat


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Time for chat, chat, chat again


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

What days and times of day are the most people on APC?


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Well there are four of us in there right now!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

8pm - late. US east time it seems to be.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

that time again...chat...chat...chat


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I've need seen so many people in the chat since it's began earlier this year. 14 all chatting at once. It'll be interesting to see if anything can top that.

What a fun way to play on APC!

-John N.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I have been trying to promote it recently. So everytime I get in, I post a message in this thread.

-Pedro


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

chat time, common everyone


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

that time again...chat....chat...chat


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

that time again...chat....chat...chat


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

seems like no one is interested to chat tonight.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Chat,chat, chat, chat


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

that time again...chat....chat...chat


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

*?*

where is everyone tonight am i to late// chat chat


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

*chat*

come chat tonight chit chat


----------

